# How to increase protien



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Have run low on started feed, and have a too large supply of grower feed. My Cornish cross are about a week from processing. Any ideas how I can increase the protein and still use the grower to finish them out? And, keep in mind, they are on all natural, non soy, non GMO feed, so, I have to stick with that route and use readily available supplies.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you tried fermenting your feeds?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

i have no idea .. i never had cornish x .. i will just give it a guess ,, how about some scrambled eggs from your layers? they are free and free is good


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee said:


> Have you tried fermenting your feeds?


I have, but, will that increase the protein? I figured I would need to add to it, it is only 16% and it needs to be closer to 22%. I know they will absorb the protein better, but still, need it increased. I am about to get my fodder going again soon, but, it will not be soon enough


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

nj2wv said:


> i have no idea .. i never had cornish x .. i will just give it a guess ,, how about some scrambled eggs from your layers? they are free and free is good


tere is an idea. I thought about fish such as talaria or tuna, wild caught of course. Didn't think of eggs, for some reason!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Jim said:


> I have, but, will that increase the protein? I figured I would need to add to it, it is only 16% and it needs to be closer to 22%. I know they will absorb the protein better, but still, need it increased. I am about to get my fodder going again soon, but, it will not be soon enough


It actually improves the nature of the protein, converting it to something more usable by the chicken, so it's like a way to make regular food into a super food. Some studies state that fermentation improves the readily available protein by 12%.

Another easy way to increase for CX is to merely feed more...they will pretty much consume whatever you put out.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

how about adding some dry catfood to their feed?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee said:


> It actually improves the nature of the protein, converting it to something more usable by the chicken, so it's like a way to make regular food into a super food. Some studies state that fermentation improves the readily available protein by 12%. Another easy way to increase for CX is to merely feed more...they will pretty much consume whatever you put out.


My spring batch grew just as planned. My sumner batch, they are 7 weeks now, still only about 3 pounds. Have been on the same feed as the spring batch. But, I did hear they grow slower in summer heat. They do have constant access to food and get to free range the garden. Figured might as well get all that poop right where I want it!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> how about adding some dry catfood to their feed?


I think I will look for some low sodium , organic cat food!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Another thing I had not thought about, we are making cheese today, and , the whey, should be high in protein, I think I will mix this with some grower and make into a mash! One day of feed taken care of!


----------



## Hook (Jun 26, 2012)

Add Soy Bean meal to your diet


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

I know that this is an old thread. But I'm interested to know if it really work out for you. Did it, Jim?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, they liked it, not sure if it increased protein or not. 


Jim


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Jim said:


> Well, they liked it, not sure if it increased protein or not.
> 
> Jim


Did they reach normal slaughter weight at the time you desired (i.e. 1 week)


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Bee is back!!!  
Sorry had to add that. I am always on here reading but I rarely comment as everyone has a lot better advice than me most of the time, think I'm 8 months in to chicken keeping! I just love to learn from you all! & being busy building a new coop/run I hadn't noticed bee was back


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok now I just saw someone put this is an old thread then noticed it was! So she isn't back!!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish she was back. This forum lost some good people and some good advise when she left.


----------



## Speedy92362 (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish she was back too. Very knowledgeable and I enjoyed her posts. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

